# List of Headboats in MD & DE



## Talapia

Sent this list to someone and figured
that others may have some use for 
it also.


Here are my favorites:

Olympia down in Ridge MD. A little farther than
Chesapeak Beach, but WELL worth it. I avoid the
Tom Hooker like the plague! This is THE boat to 
go on during the Croaker run. Get a spot for the
6 - 12 night trip, when the they are running. 

There is another headboat that goes out of Deale,
MD which is before Chesapeak Beach. Never been on it.

The OC Princess has moved down to Solomons
Island, so that should be interesting.

There are two headboats that go out of Kent Narrows.
You will miss them unless you know where they are.
Nice people, you have to bring your own bait (bloodworms), 
they catch spot, croaker, and white perch)

My favorite headboat is the Morning Star out of
Ocean City, MD. Charges $75, limits the boat
to only 25 people!!!! You get to pick your spot
when you make your reservation. No getting there
3 or 4 hrs early to get a good spot! Real nice
people there. 

There is a new headboat coming to OC, MD, 
believe its starts running on 1 May.

Kane the senior mate from the Morning Star
will be running the half day boat out of 
Baha marina? (Basically a tourist boat
since there is only a short amount of 
time to fish on a half day) 

In DE, you have the Lewis Fishing 
Center headboats's never been on there. 
You also have the Lil Angler which does 
make-up trips when it does not have a 
charter, (highly recommended).

I am sure that I have missed some good
ones.


----------



## m.j.

The Olympus in Ridge, MD is going to start their evening croaker trips on May 8th. Monday, Wednesday, Saturday from 6p - midnight for $45.


----------



## Talapia

M.J.

Any word on how they are doing? Or will
May 8 be when they start operations
in general? Last year they had great
combo trips, leave out at 6 pm, chum
for rockfish till it got dark and then 
it was croaker time!


----------



## Anthony

A few edits to your first post.

The Miss Ocean City is the boat that was moved to the Ridge/Solomon's Island area, the OC Princess was sold to a captain in New York.

The new headboat in OC is called the Ocean Princess and will be run by the old captains of the Judith M and the Miss Ocean City.

Kane will be running the Judith M.

A good boat in the summer time for flounder is the Bay Bee, a fun trip that runs 2 half day trips, something to do when you are bored in OC.


----------



## m.j.

The Olympus doesn't start running until May 1, they'll be doing day trips starting at 8:15am. The night trips aren't starting until May 8th.


----------



## Talapia

Thanks anthony, we know which 
boats are where, but the new folks
might get mighty lost looking for 
a boat with the wrong name in
the wrong place! 

Has anybody ever been on 
the "VAMP" out of Deale?
I see the adds for it in the
Fisherman Magazine all the 
time.


----------



## farx

*Headboats in Lewes,De*

Fished 12 hour wreck trip out of Lewes,De Sat. Many sea bass,tog & SHARKS caught. I only got 3 bass & 1 shark,but others did much better.Fished 5 times out of Fishermans Wharf last year & each time brought home more than 20 seabass.(limit 25)


----------



## Talapia

Hello farx!

Thanks for posting your results.


----------



## REGCLARK

*Headboats in MD*

Does anybody have the phone number for the Olympus? Or any info on departure times and rates woul be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Talapia

REGCLARK, 

Do not know info off-hand, but
I am sure that if you did a 
search under "Olympus" you would
get everything you wanted to know
plus a bit more.


----------

